# how to change user from $ to their name when ssh login



## Bill James (Feb 28, 2017)

hello folks,

I am new to FreeBSD and need for help from advanced person here 
I have a trouble with ssh appearance in my machine. I using FreeBSD10.3-STABLE platform.
When I login the machine with ssh using root password, the machine print: *root@mymachine*
But when I login with user to machine (standard user that created by adduser) it's always print as "*$*" instead of: *user@mymachine*
Could someone help me, its confuse when multiple user are connect because when user do login by ssh, they print as "$" and no notice who they are.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2017)

Set your user's shell to tcsh(1), it has the same prompt.


----------



## Bill James (Feb 28, 2017)

SirDice...
Thank you for your help. i works...
I appreciate it ...


----------



## jdakhayman (Feb 28, 2017)

Also, For security sake. If this machine is open to the internet, please consider disabling direct root login from ssh. Allowing root login is dangerous. I also assume you are only using password authentication only as well.
This can leave you very vulnerable and open to attack and being comprised. Setup the use of RSA key authentication, here is a good guide in doing so https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...-key-based-authentication-on-a-freebsd-server Then, setup a user that is a part of the wheel group, then, either use sudo, or su when you need to elevate privileges.


----------

